# Harder than I thought!



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Well…I decide at the beginning of the week to stop smoking. 
My plan of action was to finish the pack of cigarettes I bought Monday morning and that be it. Fini! 
Well I have two cigarettes left and I’m freaking out! I’m afraid I didn’t think this through. 
I keep making excuses to myself about why I should buy another pack. 
I’ll list them for you.
1)	When I bought the pack Monday morning, I didn’t know it would be my last, so I wouldn’t have smoked so much during the day.
2)	I’ve been smoking for almost 10 years, it will be impossible to quit cold turkey.
3)	I should have done more research to prepare myself for this. 
4)	I need medication, hypnotist, laser, patch, gum, etc…

I really do want to quit, and right now is the perfect time for me to do it because I don’t have the hour-long car rides back and forth to school. (That’s when I smoke the most).

AGH!!!
Any advice…?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You're right! This is the best time to quit! Why not visit your
doctor and get the patch or whatever he suggests and go for it.
Try to stay away from times you smoke more. I know it's 
tough as I went through it too, but it's worth it. The first three
days are the toughest breaking that nicotine addiction.
The rest is just avoiding the areas
where you used to smoke (breaking routine). 
Oh, and back away from the sweets! LOL!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

cold turkey is the only way to go. you don't need medication. you are going to take more poison to stop another poison. quiting slowly wont work either. you will always find an excuse that way. I never smoked in my life but I tried to make my hubby quit. I would give him only 10 a day and by 9 pm he would beg for just one more. so we went to 11 then 12 then 15 then I give up. so he is on 1 pack a day again. My parents quit the hard way. they both got sick from it when they hit 50 years. my mom quit and then she was at a party and smoked just one and she collapsed. then she smoked another one couple of weeks later and she fainted again. so I guess that convinced her that it is a bad thing. Just do it right now. go throw away all your cigarettes and just forget it. think about your poor lounge. have you seen any pictures of what is in there in your lounge? it's not pretty. you can do it. imagine you are in jail and you can not even buy any.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='Sparkey' date='Jul 26 2006, 11:10 AM' post='228931']
> imagine you are in jail and you can not even buy any.[/B]




































Good luck to you! This link is double posted.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=quit+smoking


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

No advice - all I can say is WHAT A WONDERFUL GIFT TO GIVE YOURSELF!!!!!!!

I'm trying to loose weight as a way of FINALLY taking care of myself. Thankfully I was never a smoker - even though my entire family has been at some point. I your worries, but you CAN do it!!! I'll keep you in my prayers!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

My mom just quit after 30 years of smoking. She did it cold turkey. She bought a lot of candy to suck on like Lifesavers. And she played on the computer more to keep busy. And she ate popsicles a lot. I think that smokers who are in the process of quitting do better if they keep their hands busy. And everytime you think of having one go start a load of laundry, play with your fluffbutt, call someone on the phone, or take the dog for a walk. Just so that everytime you think about it you do something esle instead. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I think you should start a "Support" thread. All posters could join in. Whether it be losing weight, smoking etc. Everyone could tell their stories, and get support from fellow members. It would be like an "AA" group for SM.

So my name is Debbie, and I'm a smoker, also having a very hard time quiting


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

No matter what the addiction is you have to replace the behavior with another behavior- every time you want a smoke take notice of whats going on around you, is it stress, boredom? If it's stress do some deep breathing excercises, make a list- whatever helps you relieve stress. If it's boredom, pick up a book, learn to knit, do some sit ups. Each time you have a craving say outloud, or to yourself "I am NOT a smoker", and then DO something, don't just sit there and crave it.

Throw all smoking aids away- all your lighters, all your ashtrays, all your packs of cigs, and don't be too hard on yourself... if you backslide, you just start again the minute you put that cig out. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I do know what you are going through. I quit smoking 9/21/05. I smoked for 23 years and I was only 37 at the time (started way to young). I did do zyban, but not for the whole time prescribed. You need to decide what will help you quit. You also will need to change your routine, if you smoked while talking on the phone, maybe limit your phone calls, if you watched tv while smoking try reading a book instead. You will also need to keep your hands busy, my house was always picked up, not clean just decluttered. I was ready to quit and I personally think that makes all the difference. My husband still smokes but not in the house. Good luck in however you decide to quit. Good luck you can do it!!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> Oh, and back away from the sweets! LOL![/B]



Oh my word...tell me about it! 
My husband told me he spent $6 on snacks yesterday once he ran out of cigarettes (which equals 2 packs of camels..btw







) -Sorry, I shouldn't be thinking like that.








> I think you should start a "Support" thread. All posters could join in. Whether it be losing weight, smoking etc. Everyone could tell their stories, and get support from fellow members. It would be like an "AA" group for SM.
> 
> So my name is Debbie, and I'm a smoker, also having a very hard time quiting
> 
> ...




Hello Debbie



> No advice - all I can say is WHAT A WONDERFUL GIFT TO GIVE YOURSELF!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to loose weight as a way of FINALLY taking care of myself. Thankfully I was never a smoker - even though my entire family has been at some point. I your worries, but you CAN do it!!! I'll keep you in my prayers![/B]














> I do know what you are going through. I quit smoking 9/21/05. I smoked for 23 years and I was only 37 at the time (started way to young). I did do zyban, but not for the whole time prescribed. You need to decide what will help you quit. You also will need to change your routine, if you smoked while talking on the phone, maybe limit your phone calls, if you watched tv while smoking try reading a book instead. You will also need to keep your hands busy, my house was always picked up, not clean just decluttered. I was ready to quit and I personally think that makes all the difference. My husband still smokes but not in the house. Good luck in however you decide to quit. Good luck you can do it!!
> 
> Bev & Snowball[/B]


This is really good advice. I'm worried about my Thursday night phone call with a friend I don't see very often. I usually sit outside and smoke aleast 6 or 7 cigarettes during our 3 hour conversation. 

This is the first time I have been ready to do it. My husband "quit" cold turkey at least 3 times already but every time he brought the subject up about my quitting, I always felt sad, like I was losing my best friend, and I couldn't do it. 

But Im ready to make some changes! Ready to live a healthy lifestyle!







Whoo hoo! (sorry pumping myself up)


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I was a smoker once. I quit cold turkey when I was 30. I also quit drinking a long time ago. I quit because I found Jesus. No, neither one are a sin, but I never felt right having these addictions, didn't feel it was a good "witness." The only way I could do it was to promise Him. Now if I could just make that promise to give up food..........

Best wishes in your quest! I pray you have the strength to do it for your health and your children's health and of course the fluffbutt's health!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> Just so that everytime you think about it you do something esle instead.[/B]





That is exactly why I started this thread!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I know how hard it is to quit, but I'm glad that you have decided to try at least. Here's a few links that might help you get started. GOOD LUCK!!









http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=quit+smoking


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I really think "Cold/Turkey" is the best way, My dad did it that way he smoked 3 packs a day for like 35 years, but it took him 2 heartaches and the doctor saying to him if you dont stop right now today, your going to die







That is when we pleaded and cryed to him to please stop and that very day he did. I am very proud of him and I know he did it for us, his family. I must say the first 3 months of him quitting was like living with a maniac from hel*







he was very emotional, and he is also a drill sergeant in the Marines, so that did not help either, he is retired but does this drilling thing , it's very annoying..


Best Of Luck To You..


Andrea~ Just wanted to say that was 16 years ago.. Proud of my dad...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I will keep you in my thoughts. You know you need to do this. The only thing that I can suggest is to avoid some of your habits when you smoked......like, if you smoke more when you drink alcohol, then lay off the booze for a while. Maybe you could email your friend and tell her that you can't talk to her for a few weeks, or talk via IM. Do anything to change your habits at the times that you would normally smoke. I have a friend that still uses Nicorette gum 2 years after she quit smoking. She is addicted to the gum, but that is better than the cigs!

We got a note yesterday from dear, dear friends in Boston. The man, a peer of my husband's, was diagnosed in March with late stage lung cancer. He never even smoked. We are just devasted and are making plans to go up to Mass. to see him while he can still enjoy a visit. He is only 55 and they are preparing for the worst. 

Please do yourself and your family a favor, and give it up! We'll help you any way that we can.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Have you thought about you thought about auricular (sp?) therapy? Where they put the little laser or whatever in your ear and some other points on your head.. My mom had that done about 2 years ago and hasn't smoked since. She was a smoker for almost 30 years.. It helps a lot with the cravings, but she said she still wanted to smoke when it was time for one, like after dinner or after a bad day at work. She didn't NEED to smoke, but she wanted to, if that makes sense.. LOL! Good luck with whatever method you choose!!!
Jess


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok I'll add to the list of those of us who've been through it







since you have nooooooo idea until you've done it. Everyone is different of course but I tried quitting for real 4 or 5 times, plus countless others not so seriously. I swore I'd never be able to do it. I have a super serious addictive personality. If I like it, I do it and I would never tolerate something that was too difficult! It had to be easy. 

Well, this past february was 2 years I have been smoke free. I knew it would never be as easy as I'd have liked, but I did it. My way seemed the best for me, of course... but its what you feel comfortable with.

First you have to remember all the crap you hate about it. Stopping to buy them, running out at 2am because you are out of cigarettes!, matches, lighter, stopping every event or any little thing you are doing to take that break.. then how ugly its going to make your skin! how bad you must smell, how bad your lungs must look inside, how it feels to take a deep breath... Make a list.









(the fact its harder and harder to smoke in public places made me less determined to quit so thats not a good one. I felt like I was giving in







) To this day smoke does not bother me (except cigar). I am not one of *those* people.

As for the physical stuff, I used the patch for 3-4 weeks and then the gum off and on for quite some time maybe even a few months but not alot! None of that stuff is 100% so you have to go back to your list any time you want to smoke. Take each craving as it comes and just put it out of your mind.  The moment does pass! The patch really does help with that addiction, plus you cannot smoke with the patch or you will DIE was another fear of mine. I am a health freak now and really don't like the idea, but whats worse, smoking forever or eventually stopping to clear yourself out and give your body a chance to heal itself?

If you can quit cold turkey, god bless ya, but I can't even remember any bad times this past time as far as cravings. Keep busy! Talk to people. Maybe avoid places its worse for a little. Vacations are great too because you're so busy. 

Occasionally if I see someone smoking I think of it, but I put that moment out of my mind and its over just like that.

anyway good luck anyone trying to do it







and sorry this is so hugely long







PM me anyone if you need advice or want to scream, or want to know how I am doing


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Apologies to all the serious repliers.








Giving up smoking is easy. I do it EVERY Monday morning.








But, now I've got a little white dog, I realise my smoke will make his coat look grubby and it certainly won't do his general health any good at all. So, maybe, at last, I have a perfect reason to quit the filthy habit. I certainly hope so.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I quit smoking January 2005. I used the patch, and it was really quite painless. To those who suggest doing it cold turkey - I say *why put yourself through that*??????? Quitting is hard enough. The patch made it so much easier. I used them for about 6 weeks. Never had an urge, never took a puff. And I smoked alot --- 2 packs a day for 30 years.

Good luck - I say talk to your doctor. We can all give advice, but take this to your doctor and talk to him/her about it. They can give you many options on how to quit.

You are to be congratulated just for wanting to quit. It's not easy, but so worth it.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i have never smoked so I cant lend advice or help at all but I do wish you the best of luck, you can do it


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

3 things that may help you.

1) Add up how much your habit is costing you then think of all the fun things you can buy with that money since you are NO longer a smoker.

2) Put yourself in control. When you want something what do you normally do about it? Most people decide they want something and get it. So make up your mind, you ARE a non-smoker and GET IT! Make it so!

3) IF my Mom can stop, anyone can. She was a "dyed in the wool, I will smoke if I want to" FRIMLY planted deeply in her. When smoking inside a government building was annouced she told me, "they are turning me into a criminal" and when you could no longer smoke on planes, she stopped flying. She made it a point to ONLY go places she knew she could smoke for about the last 10 years she smoked. She didn't even stop smoking after her husband had a major heart attack and he has to quit, she kept smoking sitting across the room from me, OH great! She started at 18 and stopped one night out of the blue when she had calculated up the cost.. Money was her driving force for sure. The patch didn't help her, hypnosis didn't do the trick, gum didn't work. Her own husband couldn't even get to to stop for his health, it was money. So at 64, she just stopped. Still to this day she doesn't wish to talk about quiting and when I say to her, "I am happy you stopped" or "I am proud of you" she foo foos me. She just doesn't want to discuss it.

You CAN do it! I did also... when the doctor told me I was carrying my daughter... I walked out of his office and tossed the pack that was in my purse away and never looked back. OHHHH don't be fooled, there are urges yes... but I can handle them. And YOU CAN TOO!

Good, good luck to you and God bless you.

OH and also, just think, your doggies health will not suffer from your smoke anymore either.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh you guys are great!

I just finished supper and I was about to go outside and smoke one of my last two, but I wanted to check this out first. So now I think I can fight the urg off.

Im going to go brush my teeth or something!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Hi good luck to you I know it is really hard to stop. I have been quit for almost 6 years now. One thing that help me was my husband died of cancer of the lungs another thing that really worked for me and I got all kinds of support on was quitnet.com everyone there is either quiting or has quit and they all know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well all I can say is you go girl, you have made a good decision for yourself, you will feel so much better and food will taste even better, and your body will definately appreciate it. Your skin will look clearer, every good thing about yourself will be your incentive to beat the habit.

I started smoking when in my teens, back when we were kids there was no age restriction and we could go buy cigarettes anywhere. Both my parents and older brother smoked so I thought it was cool for me to do the same, big mistake.

I quit the first time when I found out I was pregnant with my son and didn't smoke again till I started working when both my children were in high school, then I never smoked in the house.
My mother had her first heart attack at 50. I was called to the hospital and was at her bedside with my dad when she went into cardiac arrest, the young doctor turned to me and said "do you smoke?" I said yes and he said well you better stop or you will be here next. I didn't smoke again for 4 years from that minute.
My mum survived that attack and she also didn't smoke again, she lived another 31 years.

Now here I am smoking again at 56 and thinking seriously of stopping again. I smoke heavier now than I ever did before and I know it is not doing my health a good turn.
I will say this, if you decide to stop, don't make excuses for why you can't, just keep thinking of how much better you are feeling and looking. I have given up many times for 6 months at a time and that 4 years, but because of my own weakness I start again. My advice is don't ever give in and have one thinking it will be ok because that is the beginning of going back, that's how it happened with me.

I admire you for making a very difficult but very wise decision, I wish you success, just don't look back, think of all that money you are going to save, and think of how much better you are going to feel.

Good luck


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> i have never smoked so I cant lend advice or help at all but I do wish you the best of luck, you can do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me either...nor my husband....but I know lots who have.
Most that I know have quit cold turkey or done they Zyban.

I know it can't be easy....I am not a smoker, I am an "eater"-








I went for my yearly female exam yesterday and my "oh-so-honest" gyn says..."You've put on weight this past year...your weight is higher than it has been since you had your daughter."-








THAT'S motivating!







So motivating, that afterwards, we went to the Pizza Hut buffet and had Baskin Robbins for dessert!






















BUT, I did tell her that I was starting on a diet after inservice, when school starts back and I can get back into a good routine. She said start "now"- I said, "I'm still on vacation!"










Here are some smoking motivators I thought of:

*My husband's parents smoked...they both died at 58- of heart atttacks, but still, the smoking couldn't have been helping any.

*When we cleaned their apartment out, there was nicotine EVERYWHERE! I couldn't imagine what that did to the lungs!







Do you smoke inside? Try cleaning the nicotine off your wood or ceiling or something. That is a wake up call for sure.

*My grandparents have friends who smoked, but quit several years ago. Both of them have been diagnosed with lung cancer in the last few years. The wife just had her surgery last week, and they are still waiting to hear the results of the lymph test etc.

*Would you like for me to send my son over to ya? They teach them in elementary school that cigarettes are a drug...so he ranks them right up there with weed, and cocaine, etc. He has been known to tell church members in the church parking lot for a smoke that they are doing drugs and it is bad for them.







I get SO embarrassed. A few of them said it made it real hard to take that next puff...ha ha...
(he also informs us that our beer, wine, and margaritas are drugs...







)


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey guys!

I wanted to let your guys know how it was going.

Saturday was a really rough day. I took a few drags off my friend's smokes and and then smoked about 3 later on that night. But it wasn't worth it. After the second one it didn't feel special anymore. Like I didn't need to do it.

So Sunday I lasted until about 9:30 p.m. then broke and smoked one. 
And Yesterday I smoked anothers one, after I cooked supper.

The cravings are still there, but the are getting easier to fight!!

Thank you guys for all your encouragement.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Broooks - when you feel the urge to have a smoke - do something else - drink a large glass of water, wash dishes, brush your teeth







most urges last for 10 - 20 seconds, if you can get past that first urge you can do it! Quitting is hard, but it can be done! Keep up the good work! A good place to go to is quitnet.com, there is loads of advise and encourgement on that site.

Bev & Snowball


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Broooks - when you feel the urge to have a smoke - do something else - drink a large glass of water, wash dishes, brush your teeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I second this, if you can MAKE YOURSELF do something else, during that awful few mintues of THAT horrid urge... you can make it until it goes away.

Brook, you CAN do this!

I did, you can!
Melanie


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Just wanted to jump in and say good luck, Brooks!







I've never smoked so I really have no idea what it's like to quit, but I know you'll be glad that you did! So good luck to you!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

You're cute. Smoking's ugly. That's all I've got. Good luck.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I was a social smoker....claimed i wasn't hooked. Guess what - I was and quitting sucked. There are alot of people here who understand. Above all, YOU WILL BE GLAD YOU QUIT! Yes, it is hard. I still battle over eating. I'd rather be chunky, than a smoker.....

I would rather DIE than have my grown children know that I smoked. Go ahead and do the right thing and quit now! PM me if you need to. I understand!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

A little (but not much) off topic. I just got a call from Good Housekeeping. They're doing a spread on people who use the internet for support and support groups. Long story short, they called to interview me because I used Nicoderm patches and used the online support. After talking to her about it, I realized how much it really helped me.

I'm telling you - don't try cold turkey. Why put yourself through that?? If you really want to quit, bite the bullet and get the patch. You won't look back. I didn't, and it's been over a year and a half. And - not for nothing but I didn't gain a pound.


----------

